

TouchStudio: Program Your Phone with Your Phone - brudgers
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/nikolait/archive/2011/04/09/announcing-touchstudio.aspx

======
brudgers
Link to paper on which TouchStudio is based:

[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/147663/TouchStudio-MSR-
TR...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/147663/TouchStudio-MSR-
TR-2011-49.pdf)

